# Good deal on G.M.R.S radio's



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I just bought a new pair of G.M.R.S. radio's at Best Buy.They are Midland model#GXT 325VP3 they are good up to 10 miles with a full 3 watts of power.For 53.00 bucks with a 10.00 dollar rebate I could'nt go wrong.They also come with two rechargable batteries and a desk charger.So if anyone is looking to purchase some radio's I would check these out.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Well I did not see anyone respond to my thread,but if anyone is still interested in them radios they have them at Best Buy now for 69.99 with a 10.00 rebate=59.99.final cost.Still a good deal, but not as good as I got few weeks ago.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Sounds like a good deal and wish I would have seen this thread earlier.Would make a way of cumincating with Mrs while Im fishing at the river.Ironicly I was just at bestbuy yesterday and didnt even think to look for radios


----------

